# New rat keeps going UNDER cement bin



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't know how he's doing it, I really don't. There is zero-to-none space between the cement bin and the walls of my Critter Nation cage; only when I VERY carefully get it to just the right position (which I don't even know what that is) can he not get down there. The problem is A) He can't get back up (as far as I know) B) He bites me EVERY time I try getting him from back there!!! He hides in a corner and C) He's probably pooping down there, which is nasty!!!

Anyone else have this problem, perhaps any fixes?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Can you take a picture for us?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Sure, I will next time she goes down there (the boy had to go back as he bit me and everyone he came into contact with) and now that my girls are back in that cage one keeps doing it too lol :c I *might* just have fixed it though


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

None of my rats can it unless the doors are open.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Nope sorry. I've not had this problem. Mine is pretty tight. so tight in fact that I have to push just a bit to get the doors to latch.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Is there a hole in the pan you can't see because of the bedding?


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

My girls chewed through the side of the bin. I'm back to fleece.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Mene said:


> My girls chewed through the side of the bin. I'm back to fleece.


You probably cut a little too much out of the bins if your rats were able to work their way out of it.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

They chewed through and it have continued to chew threw it, I'm probably going to switch to reptile carpet soon. 

For now i have built a cardboard frame surrounding the bin so they can't go down under it, but they're chewing the cardboard too. Is that safe?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

It is safe for them to chew cardboard. Could you use wire or zip ties to attach the bin so they can't get under it? Or maybe use coroplast or plastic sheeting instead of cardboard? Something like these: http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-16-in-x-4-ft-x-8-ft-Plastic-Panel-63003/202090190 or http://www.homedepot.com/p/Coroplas...te-Corrugated-Plastic-Sheet-CP4896S/205351385. They can both be cut with scissors to fit and might last longer under rat assault than cardboard.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If they can go under it, you probably cut too much out of it Don't throw it away though you could Ikust it as a digging box with sterile soul or else plant some wheat grass seeds and wait for it to grow. Lots of fun for your ratties😉


----------

